# Spike and Tillie



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well my pair was suppose to be on a rest but they had other ideas. They started matting again and I could tell she was going to lay a egg so I had to put up a nestbox. Just in time to as the next day she layed a egg. Then 4 more. They had 1 baby in there first clutch and it died. Then 3 babies in there second back in June. Now they have 2 babies and 3 fertile eggs left to hatch.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Determined little guys aren't they lol it sounds like they at least had a short rest.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes A litttle one. Hopefully when I pull the babies for handffeding I can get them to stop for a while.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats to Spike and Tillie and you!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Sarah! How have you been? I haven't been on here much lately. How's Cupid and Areo?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Debbie05 said:


> Hi Sarah! How have you been? I haven't been on here much lately. How's Cupid and Areo?


Ya I was wondering what happened to you? I havent seen you on lately. 
Aeros good and Cupids really growing up into such a handsome bird! Hes such a character he likes to hang upside down off his perches and he's a little whistling machine Im adding some new pics of them at the moment.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new babies...persistent lil buggers aren't they?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi guys or should I say gals. Lol. How you 2 been?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im doing fine but getting more headaches now since stumpy and moose are always noisy lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I love the names. Lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka named moose and stumpy got his name for his tail since he has feather issues and not growing properly, he still wants to fly bless him, i named peachy after my favourite teddy bear


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well they have 3 babies and 2 eggs. I think 1 egg is DIS and the other is do to hatch today or tomorrow.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww hopefully today


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am so excited!!!!! They have baby #4 and she is a lutino. I guess Spike is split lutino. Lol. I think she just hatch, they hadn't fed her yet. I'll wait tell later this afternoon and check again.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pics of the babies*

Here is some pics of the babies.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well babies are doing great. They seem a little dehydrated so I have been giving them a feeding each morning. Seems to of helped. There colour is getting better.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome !They are so cute!! I love lutinos hehe I am hoping Shake has a hidden lutino there and suprises me.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I have pulled the oldest 2 and left the younger 2 in the nestbox for a couple more days. I have a nice pearl baby. Since Mom isn't a pearl and dad is pearl pied, she is a girl. I can't wait till I can see her colour. Also the second oldest is a pied. I'll post pics later.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats to both Tillie and Spike! They are a true couple!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww.. absolutely adorable! Congrats on the babies!! I thought we were on winter break too.. but Gibbs and Hetty had other plans. I really can't believe how exciting it is. We have gotten a surprise mutation in each of our clutches so far. Wonder what this clutch will generate! Look forward to seeing more pics!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*pics*

Here is some pics of the oldest 2 and my 2 baby parrolets.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are adorable Debbie


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So many adorable babies!!!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

You definitely have your hands full! We have 4 eggs in the nestbox so far.. again. This is their normal clutch size. We'll see if she's done today. I have been soooo good and have not even touched them this time to candle them. I'm just leaving them to see what happens. I have 2 that are 6 weeks old that I am still hand feeding right now.. and I admit.. thinking of more than that at once.. wow.. These two are very ..umm... energetic! lol They know when I'm making their food and when it's ready.. it's like a 50 yard dash or something when that door comes open. They are getting plenty of food (formula/seed/veggies, etc) .. they just LOVE feeding time. Can't imagine opening that door and having 5 or 6 running at me! lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

They are funny when they know food is on the way. lol. I still have 4 other cockatiels to pull. They will be 2 and half weeks so I am pulling them soon. That will be 6 cockatiels and 2 parrotlets I am handfeeding. That is the most I have done at 1 time. Thay all seem to lay on the same days this time around. I realized this morning that the 1 pearl baby is cinnamon. I am very excited to see how they feather out this time.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow.. I will think of you every time I feed my rambunctious two! lol Just said my good mornings to the birds and found egg #5 in the box. We have never had a full clutch hatch from them yet. Watch it be this time. lol


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

My whitefaced pair always have 5 eggs and 4 babies. They seem to have 1 infertile everytime. lol. I have another pair that have had 3 infertile clutches. I am retiring him as he LOVES the branch to much and is forever rubbing against it. lol. I may try to find her a new man that can meet her needs. lol

How many clutches have they had?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Well they have been at it since the end of April. This is their 4th clutch this year (even after trying everything under the sun to stop it except for shots as vet said she was extremely healthy). This was their first year breeding though so they are still trying to get things right. Next year they should calm down I am told. Anyway.. she normally lays 4 eggs and I have only 1 or 2 hatch due to humidity issues that I have been trying to solve. My six week old babies are a boy and a girl. So if these eggs hatch.. when I pull them I'm re-arranging the living situation. Gibbs is getting their son for a room mate and Hetty is getting their daughter. They will not have their honeymoon suite back until next year. lol I have been pulling chicks at 3 weeks and mom and dad then take a few weeks off before going at it again.. So when I pull these babies at 3 weeks.. BAM. I swear they heard me getting excited about really working on training them so they decided to throw a wrench in my plans.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

When I pulled the babies, I took the nestbox down. So she decided to lay on the bottom of the cage. That was 2 days ago. I put the egg in the nestbox and this morning there is 2. I am guessing my other pair that is breeding is stimulating them. I'll have to move them to a new room after this clutch. I am still handfeeding the last clutch. They are about 5 weeks old. Here is some pics. 







cinnamon pearl girl. She is very proud to have gotten herself up there all by herself. lol







pied boy( I think boy) He is giving himself a timeout. lol







Whitefaced cinnamon pied girl( sold to my niece)







whitefaced cinnamon pied, he is wondering how he is going to get down. lol







pied I think girl.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

And last but not least, lutino pearl girl. Let me just say, she is vocal. Hopefully once she is weaned that will change. lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so gorgeous


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

That's a heck of a pair you have there.. Big variety of mutations in the chicks.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh forgot the whitefaces are a different pair. I did get some great colour from Spike and Tillie though.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Ah... didn't realize that they were from different clutches. Still some nice splits in the pair.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I knew Daddy was pearl but I didn't know he was split lutino. That was a nice surprise.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Love the surprises in the nest! They are so adorable!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I checked today and they have 4 eggs. I think they must of laid one today. I have been so busy working and handfeeding 6 cockatiels and 2 parrotlets I didn't even look. Well 1 is fertile and I am thinking that the other 3 are to soon to tell. My other pair also has 4 eggs. They are whitefaced. Then these 2 pairs are going for a rest. I do have 3 other pairs that I may set up. These ones have not had a clutch yet.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

*last pics of babies*

Well this is the last pics I'll post of theese babies. The all havd a new home to go to for Christmas, except the lutino pearl. She is my favoutite and I am sure she'll go soon.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)




----------

